# Factory Reset Nikon D7200



## reelandtrigger

Is there a factory reset on the Nikon D7200?

I know you can reset user settings, however, I am looking to reset it back to the way it came from the factory.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SCraig

I don't have a D7200 and haven't tried it on my D7100, but I've heard that they can reset to the factory defaults by turning the camera off, holding down the two buttons with green dots (ISO and exposure compensation, I think), and then turning the camera on.  Again, I haven't tried it so I don't personally know what it will do.


----------



## photoguy67

According to my manual, just hold those two buttons with the green dots both for more than two seconds and that resets the camera. No mention of having to turn on or off while doing so. Hope this helps.


----------



## SCraig

photoguy67 said:


> According to my manual, just hold those two buttons with the green dots both for more than two seconds and that resets the camera. No mention of having to turn on or off while doing so. Hope this helps.


On the D7100 that resets the USER settings, it does not reset to FACTORY settings.  Holding the buttons down while turning the camera on is supposed to reset to FACTORY settings.


----------



## photoguy67

I just went and reread it to be sure and the manual says "two-button reset:Restoring default settings." Resetting the user setting is menu driven, with no quick reset shown.


----------



## reelandtrigger

Yeah the manual says to hold down both of those buttons but nothing happens. I am looking to wipe everything like it came from the factory.

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Alexr25

I have done a factory reset on a D7100, I'd imagine the D7200 would be very similar. You have to hold those buttons down for more that 2 seconds, I'd do it for 5 sec to be safe. Also when it happens there there is no fanfare of trumpets or any indication that the reset has occurred, the settings just quietly go back to the factory defaults.


----------



## Seventen

Holding down them 2 buttons on a Nikon d7200 will only reset the settings not a full restore, I asked in store about this and apparently the only way to set it back it was when you purchased is to have it sent in to Nikon. I did think this quite strange, I have tried looking around a lot and all I can find is the ability to reset the basic settings.


----------



## Alexr25

Other than basic settings what specifically do you want to reset?


----------



## KmH

The "2-button reset" is the "factory reset" and restore the camera to the factory default settings.
There is nothing else for Nikon service to reset in the camera.


----------



## lovett

I have a similar issue..unable to reset my d7200 to factory default by pressing the 2 buttons. My sb500 flash was working off camera in commander TTL MODE but after I tried to change from commander mode TTL to commander mode manual the off camera flash stopped working. Both the sb500 and d7200 have been upgraded to the latest firmware.


----------



## Derrel

One needs to press and hold both buttons for at least 10 seconds, probably more like 30 seconds.I have done this a couple of times myself on each of several Nikon cameras over the past 18 years, and it is not a quick process. In a similar vein,if you press the format memory card button, it takes quite a few seconds of pressing and holding to format a memory card, whereas if you use the command in the menu, a memory card is formatted very quickly, almost instantaneously.


----------



## lovett

Will try...As per the manual it says  hold down the 2 buttons until the front LCD blanks out. On one occasion only the date and got reset but all other settings like my menu and user settings1 remained. Also the picture controls that I added remained.


----------



## lovett

Even after holding down both the buttons for 35 seconds the only setting that got reset was auto focus from AF-C to AF-A . Even the user settings and picture control settings were unchanged.
The primary reason for me to perform a factory default is that my off camera sb500 flash via commander mode is not working. I can see the built in flash initiating  trigger flash and the flash is in close proximity on the right side. This was earlier working and stopped after changing from TTL  to M in commander group A


----------



## lovett

Was able to re resolve my sb500 flash issue. THANKS to Ken Rockwell in one of the reviews he mentioned that for some strange reason it only works on channel 3. Turned it to channel 3 and it began to work. Even Nikon Support were unable to resolve. This is the power of a web community forum.


----------

